# ext4 Dateisystem erzeugen [gelöst]

## Keruskerfuerst

Wie erzeuge ich mit der Minimal Install CD ein ext4 Dateisytem?Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Mon Apr 25, 2011 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Du suchst nur den Befehl oder? 100 prozentig sicher bin ich mir nicht, glaube aber das auch bei der minimal-CD ein  mkfs.ext4 dabei ist. Aber frage mich nicht nach den Parametern und achte darauf das du die Boot-Partition vielleicht doch noch mit einem anderen Filesystem ausstattest da Grub.. och wobei ich glaub die aktuelle  stabile Version aus dem portage tree kann auch ext4. ^^

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Boardsuche ergab: mke2fs -T ext4 -t ext4

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, sollte solche Info nicht auch im Handbuch, oder/und im Manual zu finden sein?

```
# mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdxx
```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Im Handbuch stehen nur die Befehle für ext2, ext3, reiserfs, jfs und xfs.

Für ext4 steht noch nichts im Handbuch drinnen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Im Handbuch stehen nur die Befehle für ext2, ext3, reiserfs, jfs und xfs.
> 
> Für ext4 steht noch nichts im Handbuch drinnen.

 

Sollte man als "Veteran" vorallem "Gentoo Veteran" sowas simples nicht wissen?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Quote:*   

> Sollte man als "Veteran" vorallem "Gentoo Veteran" sowas simples nicht wissen?

 

Vielleicht...

----------

